# Basement stairs. 1936 house. Emergancy fix not to code..height



## Rosco4069 (Apr 17, 2021)

My basement stairs...caved..had to do an fast rebuild.  I bought the steel stringers, and treads...all that is fine.

BUT if i did the code, we all hit heads on the joists at the last stair.... so the first step down ends up being 8.25 inches, and the last is also 8.  if we did it at code, you'd hit your head at stair 4 and the last would be 10".  There would be only 73 inches of clearance.  By that little shift, im now at 78" because of where the next stair at that point.  My youngest is 6"3.....we talk clearance heigths all the time....

The original stairs are are enclosed exterior/old fashion 4 stairs down to basement.  (Balloon framed house).  There is no modifying anything, its the middle of the house, two 2 by 10 thick joist for  the 10 by 10 kitchen is that wall. No where to push...
Its 4 stairs down to 4 by 6 landing, then four more stairs.  Our back door is also directly off of this, and a back bed room shares two walls. 
 Somewhere in 50s they enclosed it and made this entry area.  What was there, was  9" risers, 7' tread,  the huge knot gave out finally and split the entire side out, and pulled the tread away from the other side.  My neighbors have this as well, and have been lucky to still have originals that are in use.

We do get permits, but this was a quick fix over 24 hours.....I needed access to my washer and dryer....

Should i apply for a variance now, even after the rebuild,  im going to be doing a bathroom next year.   

The office understands older houses and has been OK/sort of ...to work with.....but there is no where to make this code....unless I tear off the back of the house at cost more than my house is worth, 25 feet of house....

Or is there something else to consider? 

What we have to sturdy, sound and easier to walk than what was there.
Just a thumb to high and not enough height to pass new builds....


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2021)

So just a question

Did you get a permit for the stairs or not??

Do you plan on living in the house for years to come??


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Rosco4069 (Apr 18, 2021)

cda said:


> So just a question
> 
> Did you get a permit for the stairs or not??
> 
> Do you plan on living in the house for years to come??


Not yet, this project happened last weekend, the process would have taken a while because they only  check things M-F and we are in work chaos right now...but do i apply for a variance first?   We have no intention of moving anytime soon, our kids are almost out of the house its almost paid off.  But we need to gut the bathroom and that should be next year, which is going to need permits and them to be in the basement.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2021)

Well

Some will not like this

Wait for bathroom redo and see what happens,,,


----------



## e hilton (Apr 18, 2021)

I agree.  Consider it a like-for-like replacement, a maintenance issue.  Live with it until the bathroom project and then fix everything at the same time.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2021)

e hilton said:


> I agree.  Consider it a like-for-like replacement, a maintenance issue.  Live with it until the bathroom project and then fix everything at the same time.


 Or city may not say anything?? 

May think it has been that way forever, and someone's Grandfather or Grandmother is living there!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 19, 2021)

I had a similar issue in my 1958 house.  Old stairs with broken nosings.  Needed replacement.  If I made the tread depth compliant, I'd loose headroom.

So I had to decide on stair geometry or headroom.

I decided stair geometry affects everyone, headroom only affects taller people.  So I built compliant rise run and I duck my head.  Codes are just risk management.


----------



## tbz (Apr 19, 2021)

Rosco,

You are repairing the existing stairs in the existing confined space to the exact same dimensions that were there don't deviate.

Where I am at they wont even issue a permit for it, they consider it a repair.  

I would call them and tell them the stair stringer broke on one side and we repaired it by replacing the rotten wood elements with new wood.

Be upfront, i don't see why they would not work with you on this,  you are not doing a planned renovation, you are repairing the stairs because they broke in a confined space which does not allow for changes in geometry to meet newer code compliance. 

I like it 1936, my current place is 1875, yeah stairs were not in the thought process for comfort back then.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2021)

e hilton said:


> I agree.  Consider it a like-for-like replacement, a maintenance issue.  Live with it until the bathroom project and then fix everything at the same time.


Agree, maintenance issue


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2021)

Should be done to current code if possible.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 20, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Should be done to current code if possible.



The OP clearly outlines that is not an option.


----------



## No Soup for you (Apr 23, 2021)

Leave it be and throw some old paint on it. 

Its a repair and not a real life safety issue

Thats the way I would look at it in my town. 

Maybe close the risers and put a compliant handrail and be done


----------

